# Can't find ammonium sulfate



## cubsfan24 (May 4, 2020)

Went to Site One and Ewing today, and neither carry it here in northwest Indiana.

Both places looked at me like I have 3 heads! My soil test and others here have also recommended it for fall spoon feeding, and to lower my pH.

Anywhere to order this online where it won't cost an arm and a leg? Was looking for $20/50lbs.


----------



## Ohio Lawn (Mar 20, 2019)

Are you near any of these?


----------



## cubsfan24 (May 4, 2020)

Ohio Lawn said:


> Are you near any of these?


Too far south from me :/


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

https://www.ruralking.com/dsm-ammonium-sulfate-51lb-bag

Shipping is a decent chunk for me to NJ. Might be better for you.


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

@cubsfan24 No farms around you? If you get creative, I am sure you will find. Time to make new friends


----------



## cubsfan24 (May 4, 2020)

gm560 said:


> https://www.ruralking.com/dsm-ammonium-sulfate-51lb-bag
> 
> Shipping is a decent chunk for me to NJ. Might be better for you.


$20 FedEx for me.. not horrible


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome (Sep 28, 2017)

cubsfan24 said:


> Went to Site One and Ewing today, and neither carry it here in northwest Indiana.
> 
> Both places looked at me like I have 3 heads! My soil test and others here have also recommended it for fall spoon feeding, and to lower my pH.
> 
> Anywhere to order this online where it won't cost an arm and a leg? Was looking for $20/50lbs.


I get it at Rural King for $13 a bag. Is there one up by you?


----------



## cubsfan24 (May 4, 2020)

HoosierLawnGnome said:


> cubsfan24 said:
> 
> 
> > Went to Site One and Ewing today, and neither carry it here in northwest Indiana.
> ...


Monticello. Too far. Shipping is $20 a bag.


----------



## Chris1 (Apr 22, 2020)

https://www.conservfs.com/Our-Locations

store in Tinley Park, IL


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

Both ewing and siteone have it listed on their websites. Maybe take the sku #'s and have them check. Sometimes you have to tell them you need "21-0-0" instead of ammonium sulfate. I know my local conserv guy looked at me funny when I first met him and said I needed potassium sulfate, but knew exactly what i wanted when I said "0-0-50".

https://store.ewingirrigation.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=21-0-0

https://www.siteone.com/en/search/?searchtype=product&text=21-0-0


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

Chris1 said:


> https://www.conservfs.com/Our-Locations
> 
> store in Tinley Park, IL


Also a +1 for conservfs if it is near you.
Granular 21-0-0 item # 550031

Spray grade is item # 550004


----------



## cubsfan24 (May 4, 2020)

Pete1313 said:


> Both ewing and siteone have it listed on their websites. Maybe take the sku #'s and have them check. Sometimes you have to tell them you need "21-0-0" instead of ammonium sulfate. I know my local conserv guy looked at me funny when I first met him and said I needed potassium sulfate, but knew exactly what i wanted when I said "0-0-50".
> 
> https://store.ewingirrigation.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=21-0-0
> 
> https://www.siteone.com/en/search/?searchtype=product&text=21-0-0


Ya I thought that too. I showed him a screenshot of their actual website showing it, and he said no bueno. I guess I can try calling tomorrow.


----------



## cubsfan24 (May 4, 2020)

gm560 said:


> https://www.ruralking.com/dsm-ammonium-sulfate-51lb-bag
> 
> Shipping is a decent chunk for me to NJ. Might be better for you.


This says it is for spraying? Doesn't say anything about granular application?


----------



## Pologuy (Aug 3, 2019)

gm560 said:


> https://www.ruralking.com/dsm-ammonium-sulfate-51lb-bag
> 
> Shipping is a decent chunk for me to NJ. Might be better for you.


Try Nutrien Ag. I use the one in Milton or Amenia NY. It's like an hour from me so I drive and make it worth my wild. They have SOP, MOP, AS usually $20/50lbs.

I'm in CT


----------



## hawrylte (Jul 4, 2020)

@Pologuy 
Does the Broadbrook, CT Nutrien Ag location (CPS) not do retail sales or is Milton and Amenia, NY just closer for you?


----------



## TsAcres (Jun 21, 2020)

No CO OP elevators, or ag supply stores in your area? Isn't Indiana somewhat of an agriculture state?


----------



## Pologuy (Aug 3, 2019)

@hawrylte Broad brook is equidistant. I will say the guy in Broadbrook was much more responsive when I called. They do retail as well.


----------



## hawrylte (Jul 4, 2020)

@Pologuy 
I'll have to check them out for the fall. With a minor detour, they can be on my way home from work.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

Pologuy said:


> gm560 said:
> 
> 
> > https://www.ruralking.com/dsm-ammonium-sulfate-51lb-bag
> ...


I use it for spraying. It is pretty much pure ammonium sulfate. It will spread, but not as nicely as prilled fertilizer which often have additives to keep it in the prills. The sprayable is a crystal and might get a bit powdery in a spreader.


----------



## cubsfan24 (May 4, 2020)

https://www.calranch.com/ammonium-sulfate-fertilizer-50-lb.html

I found it on here for $25 a bag and only $5 shipping.


----------



## Jay20nj (Jul 25, 2018)

Kelp for less


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

Most siteones will.ship a product from one branch to the other.. might take some time but will usually do it. Nutrien AG in general including broad brook are one if the nicest people. I've dealt with 4 branches and all of them are super nice..


----------



## Justin9314 (Jan 22, 2020)

cubsfan24 said:


> Went to Site One and Ewing today, and neither carry it here in northwest Indiana.
> 
> Both places looked at me like I have 3 heads! My soil test and others here have also recommended it for fall spoon feeding, and to lower my pH.
> 
> Anywhere to order this online where it won't cost an arm and a leg? Was looking for $20/50lbs.


How close are you to Fort Wayne? There is an AG store in New Haven which has a specialty turf section. Awesome people and special orders some unique fert for me a few weeks ago.


----------

